# Your smartphone....



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

knucklehead has an s6 and has to charge it everyday.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Does anyone know if the S7 has a replaceable battery?


They are going back on the next model. Note 7 will have a removable battery.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> They are going back on the next model. Note 7 will have a removable battery.


I didn't get my son a galaxy because it didn't have the removable battery anymore. Got a LG G4


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Same reason I didn't let my girlfriend get the s7 wanted to be able to replace the battery at the half way point if I had to go on a 3 year contract


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I have an iPhone that's 20 years old and holds a charge for 2 months. iPhones are the best!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I like to be able to carry an extra charged battery with me instead of a power pak.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

iPhone 6. Maybe 4 hours. But I think it may be a setting issue. When I first got it, I could go for days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jay hole said:


> I have an iPhone that's 20 years old and holds a charge for 2 months. iPhones are the best!


1st iPhone made was June 29, 2007


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

slowsol said:


> iPhone 6. Maybe 4 hours. But I think it may be a setting issue. When I first got it, I could go for days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In all seriousness my iPhone 6 lasts all day so you probably have something going on that's draining it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

slowsol said:


> iPhone 6. Maybe 4 hours. But I think it may be a setting issue. When I first got it, I could go for days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar issue with my galaxy. I took a good look at what was taking what in the battery setting and fixed it from there.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an iPhone 5, it will go about 14 hours or so depending upon use. Mainly used as a phone and a bit of texting, very little internet.
I am looking to replace it as it is acting up. It has no volume control and one or two other issues. 
I think I may get away from iPhone, I only have this because my son gave it to me when he upgraded his phone.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

iPhone 6s. I've used it for 3 hrs today with 13.5 hrs standby. I've got 57% battery left.

The top 3 things that used battery were
Phone 41%
Maps 25%
Facebook 11%

I charge my phone every night regardless.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> Same reason I didn't let my girlfriend get the s7 wanted to be able to replace the battery at the half way point if I had to go on a 3 year contract


The S7 has the arguably the best battery life on the market.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I like to be able to carry an extra charged battery with me instead of a power pak.


I am waiting for the Note 7, supposed to be one badarse phone.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My Note4 will last all day or half the day depends on how much I use it and what for. If it's just a phone for the day, I will have 20-30% left when I hit the sack. If I use it as my streaming audio, I will have to charge it around 6-7pm when it gets down to 10%.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The S7 has the arguably the best battery life on the market.


I have no doubt it has a great battery but after 2 years of use the battery will likely still be depleted.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am waiting for the Note 7, supposed to be one badarse phone.


I was just reading the reviews. It is basically just an S7 edge with a bigger screen. Same internals, same camera with a stylus. Not worth me swapping though the stylus would be cool.

I am also a bit nervous after dropping my edge once and having it explode. Not a robust screen setup at all. I do love you edge type screens, but too fragile.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I was just reading the reviews. It is basically just an S7 edge with a bigger screen. Same internals, same camera with a stylus. Not worth me swapping though the stylus would be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


But with a replaceable battery. I think.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I was just reading the reviews. It is basically just an S7 edge with a bigger screen. Same internals, same camera with a stylus. Not worth me swapping though the stylus would be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


External memory card and removable battery

Stylus

Better Edge design

I was tempted with the s7 Edge, but I like the above features.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This is why I've stuck with the S4. External SD card and removable battery. Then at each upgrade they reduced the ability to use the SD card until it was nearly useless. At that point I rooted my phone and brought it back to where it was good and locked all updates out.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

If you are going to do a non removable battery you have to do like apple release a new device every 6 months and get everyone rushing to get it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The days of expandable storage and serviceable batteries are gone.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That's weird Samsung just brought then back. Weird...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, I was never going to buy another Samsung if it didn't have those two features. Why should I pay for an online storage system on a yearly subscription base when I can buy a little SD card for 20 bux and have my storage local? Plus I want to use the phone til it doesn't work anymore. I'm cheap and resourceful.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Well, I was never going to buy another Samsung if it didn't have those two features. Why should I pay for an online storage system on a yearly subscription base when I can buy a little SD card for 20 bux and have my storage local? Plus I want to use the phone til it doesn't work anymore. I'm cheap and resourceful.


That's what they figured too...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a 2016 chart of smartphones with removable batteries. I believe if you check "SD" on the left, it also names phones with both a replaceable battery and SD card.


In fact, move the sliders on the left for the things you want in a phone and it will show you your choices.

http://www.productchart.com/smartphones/sets/3


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My phone keeps coming up. The only other one is the ASUS, but it's a GMS phone so won't work on Verizon


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> My phone keeps coming up. The only other one is the ASUS, but it's a GMS phone so won't work on Verizon


It's always something with you....:jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I am high maintenance, aren't I? :blink:


----------

